# Dead Radio & Park Assist



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Jennystc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've read a ton of these forums for DIY car service, but never posted. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 125k miles (completely out of warranty). Lots of problems with this car... but here to talk about the touchscreen radio today.
> 
> ...


If you got 5 years out of the battery, you’ve done very well. 

The electronics on this car seem to be very susceptible to even the slightest voltage drops or inconsistencies. Gremlins start to crop up first with the radio and/or warning lights.

Your battery may still test as “good” but after 5 years, I’d start with a new battery before looking at replacing the radio. Even if it doesn’t work, your battery is (or soon will be) due.


----------



## Jennystc (Jun 8, 2018)

Problem solved! I ended up sending my radio out for repair. I used United Radio. They replaced the control module IC. 

Still ticked at Chevy that it broke in the first place. Both the dealer and the Infotainment hotline were useless. But glad I was able to avoid giving them $2k to purchase a new one!


----------

